# geschwungene Linien



## Hyper Active (12. Dezember 2001)

Tach allerseits!

Ich frage mich schon seit längerer Zeit, wie man mit PS so schöne geschwungene Linien hinbekommt, wie mit Paint. Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären?

THX!


----------



## Hyper Active (12. Dezember 2001)

Hat sich soeben erledigt. Mann, da versuche ich's seit Wochen und schaffe es nicht, und kaum poste ich meine Frage finde ich heraus wie's geht  .


----------



## Shiivva (12. Dezember 2001)

nun ja, es gibt ja für fast alles mehrere Möglichkeiten , welche hast Du denn jetzt rausgefunden? (Pfad?)


----------



## Hyper Active (16. Dezember 2001)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Also, ich mach das folgendermaßen:
Zuerst erstelle ich eine neue Ebene. Dann wähle ich den Zeichenstift aus mit der Option "neuen Arbeitspfad erstellen". Danach blende ich das Fenster für die Pfade ein, klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Arbeitspfad (in diesem Fenster, nicht auf meinem Bild!) und wähle einfach "Pfadkontur füllen" aus.

Ist aber glaube ich nicht die feinste Methode, weil die Linien nicht so toll geglättet werden. Außerdem isses meiner Meinung nach zu kompliziert. Da könnte Adobe noch was bei Microsoft abgucken  .
Oder gibt es vielleicht noch eine elegantere Lösung?!

//edit:
Den Pfad könnt ihr zum Schluss löschen (auch wieder im Pfad-Fenster). Die Linie bleibt trotzdem, weil sie auf der Ebene liegt. Der Pfad ansich hat keine Ebene, bzw hängt nicht mit irgendwelchen Ebenen zusammen. Deshalb kann er ruhig gelöscht werden.


----------



## nanda (16. Dezember 2001)

@hyper active
die glättung ist kein problem.
die funktion "pfadkontur füllen" kann jedes mal- und retuschewerkzeug von ps benutzen. für jedes werkzeug gelten die zuletzt verwendeten einstellungen. wenn du jetzt zum beispiel mit dem airbrush deine kontur füllst, sollte das ganze ganz smooooooooth werden. bei dir war bestimmt ein werkzeug mit harter kante eingestellt.

oder nicht?


----------



## Neo (16. Dezember 2001)

kann mir einer schnell bitte sagen wo ..... Option "neuen Arbeitspfad erstellen"..... der neu erstellt wird? danke


----------



## Hyper Active (17. Dezember 2001)

@ nanda:
Jo, da hatte ich wohl die falsche Einstellung ausgewält.

@Neo:
Wenn du den Zeichenstift ausgewählt hast, ist oben in der Leiste, in der die ganzen Feineinstellungen der einzelnen Werkzeuge sind (keine Ahnung wie ich diese Leiste nennen soll), diese Option.

Oder meinst du wo du den Arbeitspfad nachher wiederfindest? Wenn ja, klick mal auf Fenster -> Pfade einblenden und da isser.


----------



## Crake (25. Dezember 2001)

*pfad...*

ich find diese pfadoption ums verrecken nicht :/
bitte kann mal jemand nen screenshot posten. hab die englische vers. vielleicht hängts damit zusammen, obwohl mein engl dafür allemal ausreichen sollte


----------



## Hyper Active (26. Dezember 2001)

Ich kann mich nicht bei Tripod einloggen. Hab mir extra 'nen neuen Account erstellt, funzt aber auch net. Ich schicke dir den Scrennshot mal per E-Mail.

//edit:
Arghhhh! Warum darf man dir keine E-Mails schicken? Dann kann ich dir doch net helfen.


----------



## Crake (26. Dezember 2001)

*heh*

das wär nett sekunde ich stell des ein  das mir so schnell einer ne email schicken möchte hätt ich ned gedacht


----------



## Crake (26. Dezember 2001)

*och ich depp...*

sorry, irgendwie kann ich meine daten nich ändern... das mit der aktivierung funzt ned... meine email addy is:  (psshhh
crake@gmx.net


----------

